
The Deadline – notes about the Tom DeMarco book - Tomte
http://www.2uo.de/the-deadline/
======
freshflowers
> It's a software project management book disguised as a novel.

That sounds horribly Randian.

Something about the tone of absolute certainty and the cringe-worthy attempts
at humor of Peopleware already rubbed me the wrong way, and I absolutely
loathe novels that put convincing the reader of some greater thruth over
literary quality (or just entertainment). I'm pretty sure I'm going to hate
this novel, even if I probably agree with 90% of the underlying ideas.

------
vog
This book was a great read, but I mostly agree with the critics in this
article.

